# Will You Take Any Less For It??



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

You gotta love Craigslist for selling stuff. It used to bug the hell out of me, but I've learned to have fun with it lately. I mean where else would I get the opportunity to talk to that many scammers, cheapskates, and knuckleheads other than the annual family reunion, or hanging out in a dive bar.

My favorite is the guy that calls me and says right off the bat... "Will you take any less for it?" Used to drive me crazy, until I came up with my current answer......

"If you can be here in the next 10 minutes, you can have it. Otherwise, we'll talk about the price when you get here". 

Seems to work pretty good because I have had guys actually ask... "Where you at?" Then my answer is.... 

"That's your problem, you didn't think I was gonna make it easy on you for that price did you?"


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Bob,
Then there's always the guy who says I want it. Will you hold it for me? 

My answer. Sure, unless someone else puts money in my hand first.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I'll hold anything with a 100% down payment, in cash, + $5 a day for storage fees.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Just recently broke my rule selling some cows on CL. Fellow came and asked if i would take $1000 deposit and he'll pick them up and pay balance in two weeks. He's also paying for feed during that time. Felt safe with a thousand. They aren't getting on the trailer until the balance is in my hands.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Sold a few 'farm' items during this covid time. Learned to post the price and the word firm after it.

Also, posted under the price, Do not need help selling item.

And the last line is, First one with cold cash gets it.

Never since got any scammers nor low-baller's. 

Sold off a seeder-aerator made by Agri-Fab. The buyer wanted it to seed and setup Fall food plots in the back 40 of his property with the ATV. I made money on the deal. Bought new for $69 at TSC. Sold for half price of new from Home Depot and got $80 for it. 

I also learned that times and seasons for items sell a whole bunch higher than at other times. IF something you post didn't sell, wait a month or two and try it again. 

I never do emails nor texting. Always a phone call. Spell out parts of the phone number like five 5 five 1 two one 2

Post 3 or 4 images. no less and no more. Less means your ad could be a scammer, too much sounds like you are desperate to sell the item to get low ballers.

Low ballers are typically people who will resell your item at a flea market or FB market place. Or they want your metal item for less than scrap price on the dollar.

When folks arrive at my place, I sell down the driveway from prying eyes. When asked why so far out, tell them it's the angry dog distance for their protection. Works like a charm every time.

Loved reading the posts here too.


----------



## Rob b (Aug 30, 2019)

Bob Driver said:


> You gotta love Craigslist for selling stuff. It used to bug the hell out of me, but I've learned to have fun with it lately. I mean where else would I get the opportunity to talk to that many scammers, cheapskates, and knuckleheads other than the annual family reunion, or hanging out in a dive bar.
> 
> My favorite is the guy that calls me and says right off the bat... "Will you take any less for it?" Used to drive me crazy, until I came up with my current answer......
> 
> ...


I sell a lot of tractors and mowers on Facebook and you always get those guys that will offer half what your asking without even seeing it and they are going to do “CASH” , like $500 would be anything but cash. Who the heck is going to take a check on Facebook?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Rob b said:


> I sell a lot of tractors and mowers on Facebook and you always get those guys that will offer half what your asking without even seeing it and they are going to do “CASH” , like $500 would be anything but cash. Who the heck is going to take a check on Facebook?


I'm not a fan of FakeBook Market. Over priced too often and the people can get snotty really fast.


----------



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

NEVER ever accept a buy when the supposed buyer says "can I send you a cashier's check now and then arrange to come pick it up later?"

Example: you are selling your lawn tractor for $800. Buyer sends you a cashiers check for $1800 "by mistake". You contact the buyer about the check, buyer claims a mistake was made, go ahead and cash the check, oh and keep an extra $50 for your troubles, and send the rest back. It takes two weeks for the check to clear at the bank, and then the bank finds out the check is fraud. YOU are out the entire amount and the bank expect YOU to pay up. Cashier's checks are much easier to forge.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

These scammers are fun to watch.... I've seen phony cashier's checks where the Federal Reserve routing #'s started with 00. FR routing #'s run 01 to 12, running East to West across the country. 01 is Boston, 12 is San Francisco. Address on the check is a bank in California, routing # starts with 06 (Atlanta)....

For payment, I always want the "Fun Coupons" with the official U.S. government portrait of Benjamin Franklin on them


----------



## Phil B (Jun 11, 2020)

Bob Driver, I'm going to start using your method on the 'will you take less' group. I've got a Cub Cadet 102 advertised for $350 on CL, and got a text "how much if I pick it up this weekend for cash." I said $350. Counters with $250. I say $350. He says $200. Price then jumps to $400.

I actually prefer text as I have bad hearing, and the hearing aids don't help on the cell. All my other phones have a magnet stuck to the phone to activate stereo on my HA's, but nothing sticks to the cell phone face. I don't give out my home phone.


----------



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

Frggin scammers. Today I posted a CL add in Green Bay to sell my 2015 Simplicity ZT26520 zero turn mower, $1800 OBO in the add. First response I get "I'm interested, what's your best price" with a 347 area code number to reply. Hmmm, 347 area code is east New York state, about 900 miles from Green Bay, and a used zero turn mower, Yeah, sure.

I replied "Come take a look at it and we'll talk a deal." 
Probably should not have even done that much and just deleted the a-hole. I'm also selling the Compressor, a-coil, evaporator and fan from my old Lenonx 3-ton central air, $250 OBO. First reply "i'm interested, any damage, that's all that I need." With an email attached because the scammer "doesn't like doing replies on CL. I'm sure its less convenient to scam through Craigslist than with your own BS email.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> I'm not a fan of FakeBook Market. Over priced too often and the people can get snotty really fast.


I can get snottier quick too and I'm usually armed. Open carry here and I open carry lots. There is something about a 44 Smith on my hip that inspires people to act like adults.

I prefer tractor house. it's 99% farmers anyway and they know what something is worth. With Tractor House you pay upfront for your ad. Fine with me, I add the cost into the price.

CL is a joke, used to sell idiot cubes on there. Constant irritation. Either they had no money, or not enough, or wanted me to take a check or they didn't like the hay and wanted me to cut the price. No to all of them, get outta here and go bug someone else.; Then I had one guy who wanted 50 bales so I load 50 on his trailer and he says I only loaded 40. That was when I started carrying my pistol. Took all the hay off his trailer and told him to hit the road and don't ever come back.

Different now. One major customer, all rounds in net. Picks them up in the field, I load his semi's and off they go. Pays me around December15th for all of them, just like clockwork. If I had to go back to idiot cubes and dealing with idiots, I'd liquidate everything and call it good. Have people inquire about hay all the time. I tell them they need to call my customer and if he wants to sell you any, I'm good with that but I don't sell to anyone but him.

Been that way for 5 years now.

I have to say that farming is a good business to be in, especially the forage business. Like an undertaker, always a demand. All it takes is a good product and a good accountant. I Have not paid income tax in at least 5 years and I usually get a wad back too. Life is good in flyover country.


----------

